# Plants From Roccov12345



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

the plants made it without problems here are pics of the left side of the tank update


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your tank looks great Ryan


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet scaping. love the look


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

what are those on the right hand side covering the ground?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

db04ph said:


> what are those on the right hand side covering the ground?


 There some type of clovers. They need higher light too if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

db04ph said:


> what are those on the right hand side covering the ground?


 There some type of clovers. They need higher light too if i'm not mistaken.
[/quote]
some what high light, med would be fine...I am getting ready to add MH lighting or another CF 72 in. 390 watt. MH will be around 1150 watts. We will see what the future brings. I will post pics of what ever I get.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Right on, 
Looks great.
inspirational!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good ryan.. Is that wendtii by the big rock?? I have the bronze and that thing WILL not grow for me.. It always droops about 2 hours after i turn the lights on.. That one u sent me is doin fine but that bronze dont like my tank for some reason...


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

lo4life said:


> Looks good ryan.. Is that wendtii by the big rock?? I have the bronze and that thing WILL not grow for me.. It always droops about 2 hours after i turn the lights on.. That one u sent me is doin fine but that bronze dont like my tank for some reason...


ya thats what that is. The rock it is next to is a foot tall to give you an idea of size. It is doing well with root tabs and trace/nitrogen liquid ferts.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Mine is doin great just that freekin bronze one.. I really like the color but if it dont perk up in a few days it might be gone.. I got some new plants to..


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Glad to see they got there ok.....


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

F***en SWEET.


----------

